# Divorce in UK or South Africa ?



## Zachafricas (May 5, 2018)

Hi all need some help ! I was traveling in SA and Africa and staying in SA (extended visas (tourist) at the time) my husband (Sa citizen) and I went to the uk just to get married , then returned to Africa after the wedding , we later moved to the up for a year and then back to South Africa , we only registered our marriage in SA almost 4 years after the wedding in the uk, (uk marriage certificate). He domiciled in SA at the time of the wedding and I (technically) in the UK 

I want a divorce, so we fall under UK law or SA law ? Or is the marriage legal ?

Plz any help would be great to make this a speedy divorce


----------



## The Apostle (Mar 29, 2018)

It sounds like your marriage took place (and was recorded) in the UK, so your divorce would be there too.


----------

